# Looking for Spokane/Pullman, WA players



## Mean Eyed Cat (Oct 20, 2004)

Looking for players from Spokane/Pullman WA or Moscow/Lewiston, ID to start a gaming group.  Setting will be Forgotten Realms.  I have many years experience playing AD&D and have converted to 3.0/3.5 over the last few years. 

I am also currently teaching the game to my 11 year old son.  Hopefully, the games will be every weekend or every two weekends.  I might be willing to travel some weekends, but since I moved into a big house in Pullman (with a nice big gaming room), I would prefer to stay here     Email me at meaneyedcat21@peoplepc.com if interested.


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 20, 2004)

Are you interested in playing as well as running a game? I am in Lewiston and can travel to play (at least until the weather gets too bad). Depending on the number of players, you can try the hobby shop in the Palouse Empire Mall, there are some good folks there who can help out as well.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Oct 24, 2004)

Dragon-Slayer said:
			
		

> Are you interested in playing as well as running a game? I am in Lewiston and can travel to play (at least until the weather gets too bad). Depending on the number of players, you can try the hobby shop in the Palouse Empire Mall, there are some good folks there who can help out as well.




Mostly DMing but playing might be fun too (since I'm a little rusty   ).  The Palouse Empire Mall is a good idea.  We recently posted some flyers at Merlyns in Spokane and up on the WSU campus looking for people.

After Halloween would be good for me.  If you are still interested, shoot me an email for more details.


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 25, 2004)

There is also a messageboard for the hobbyshop in Moscow, it can be found here: Da Momma's Boyz There is a section to post for games, this may be of help as well. 

   After Halloween sounds good to me. I will email you shortly so we can figure something out. 

    I would be interested in playing and I don't mind running a game or two for variety. I run a homebrew with elements from several different sources (3.5 fantasy), and I have the FRCS as well as Eberron. I can also run Skull and Bones and I have several Palladium Books games and the Pinnacle Deadlands books.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm still looking for players in the Palouse region of Washington.  We currently have 4 players and have played a few games, but scheduling has been a hassle (two players are college students)  If anybody is interested, shoot me an email.


----------



## richardclark (Oct 24, 2008)

Im a player in Lewiston looking for a game. I am fairly green and eagerly await to play.


----------



## Rob98926 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am in Pullman washington and looking for a D&D group. hoping for a 3.5 group but 4e is fine as well. you can reach me at my email or txt me at 509-929-4660


----------



## dinglett (Sep 5, 2010)

I currently live in Uniontown, Wa.  I am looking to get into a game.  so anybody looking to get one going just let me know


----------

